# Cardboard CFL grow box?



## din'e medicine (Aug 12, 2009)

I need expert advise on this setup. Is it ok for me to use this cardboard box setup to veg one plant using the LST method and grow till about one feet, using one 105 watt compact flourescent with white painted walls and two cpu fans for intake and exhaust?? I want to get started in a few days with it because of space problems. Thanks alot!


----------



## sambob (Aug 12, 2009)

i wouldnt see why u couldnt use it! but im not a expert lol.. loads of ppl use cardboard boxes so i should see why u cnt use that one!
just make sure no light can get in seal it all!! and you should be ok.. keep us all posted


----------



## din'e medicine (Aug 12, 2009)

oh yea i will!! tahnks. I just need more white paint. I ran out...lol


----------



## kapzanass1 (Aug 12, 2009)

hey i am doing a simular setup... i dont have a camera so i cant show it to you but involves most everything that you have... sweet.


----------



## Stgeneziz (Aug 12, 2009)

here's one i've had for about 2 months, not as clean as yours just kinda threw it together.


----------



## Stgeneziz (Aug 12, 2009)

here's the inside, works well


----------



## din'e medicine (Aug 12, 2009)

alrite thanks! Thats some good inspiration. I think my setup is only good for 4 seedlings or two mid size, or one LST plant. I cant wait till i try it out and start growing.


----------



## din'e medicine (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey geneziz, is that reflective insulation which sticks like tape?


----------



## "SmokinForever" (Aug 13, 2009)

Cardboard boxes scare me!!! I know they probably won't catch fire but i'm still a little hesitant on this one!!


----------



## din'e medicine (Aug 13, 2009)

You must have cardboard-phobia!! lol. Yea, i know what you mean, but i try being realistic. Wires are rubber coated and the CFL isnt even hot when a little fan blows on it. Yea, anything can happen, but im a risk taker and ive seen many setups with far more hazards than mine. Its all about knowing what your doing and being responsible.


----------



## Stgeneziz (Aug 13, 2009)

yeah, its some kinda reflective tape i found at home depot, it works but you need a lot of it, and its time consuming to put on, as you can see, i didn't finish....


----------



## din'e medicine (Aug 13, 2009)

lol...oh ok. Maybe i should just get some mylar.


----------



## Iwuzbornhigh (Aug 13, 2009)

Yea being stoned all the time and having your shit on while you are away makes me paranoid,, a card board setup would really have me noid living in a apartment,, i dont want anyone to lose they're life cuz of a card board grow box,, i would just get that rubbermaid storage at homedepot and or wood closet.


----------



## Stgeneziz (Aug 13, 2009)

all my wiring is pretty well insulated, and the cfls in my box are 150 watt equivalent, there's 8 of em, but it still stays pretty cool in there with just a small fan. But it does sound dangerous when you think about it....


----------



## din'e medicine (Aug 14, 2009)

yea it does. But as long as it isn't hot or wet, then you have nothin to worry about. But that goes for everything! Your not safe no matter where you are or what you do.


----------



## Ap0c0leS (Aug 14, 2009)

Its called Aluminum tape, not to be mistaken for aluminum foil which will not work correctly


----------



## din'e medicine (Aug 14, 2009)

Yea thanks i saw that yesterday


----------



## Stgeneziz (Aug 14, 2009)

So should I stick with the tape? I was Bout to paint the whole inside white cuz I was told it was better for preventing hot spots...


----------



## Scyntra (Aug 14, 2009)

painting cardboard will make it weak..my starter box is a huge cardboard box covered inside with chrome shurtape for class1 ducking. been using the same box for years with no problem, just make sure you don't get it wet and its fine..


----------



## Stgeneziz (Aug 14, 2009)

thanx scyntra.


----------



## din'e medicine (Aug 15, 2009)

Well im using white primer for stain remover paint. I got my two cpu fans for my grow box!


----------



## din'e medicine (Aug 15, 2009)

Are these fans good for my grow box? How do i rewire them?


----------



## Bauks (Aug 15, 2009)

din'e medicine said:


> Are these fans good for my grow box? How do i rewire them?


I Use the same fans in a cardboard box I just cut up and old 12v adapter I think it was from and old casio keyboard and connected the wires. The first time i got the polarity wrong no big deal mine just didn't spin if its wired backwards... I got mine from an old pc power supply I used the fan as a template to cut the right size aif flow hole from the box made some pilot holes for some small wood screws and screwd the fans right down to the outside of my box it worked really nicely and i have never had any problems with heat from clf's in my cardboard box tho when i got my HPS light i had to upgrade because that does get very hot now i use my cardboard box for my mom plant with the cfl's and pc fans stays a nice 75 F in there


----------



## din'e medicine (Aug 15, 2009)

thats kool! Ill try that when i have time. Thanks for the inspiration, Bauks!


----------



## Stun (Aug 15, 2009)

When using cheap cardboard for a grow box and cfl's, keep it cheap... A white table cloth from the dollar store, some duct tape. Just don't let the lights sit directly on the table cloth and you're done.


----------



## din'e medicine (Aug 15, 2009)

Whats the cloth for? Im going to use a reflector or reflective tape.


----------



## Stun (Aug 16, 2009)

din'e medicine said:


> Whats the cloth for? Im going to use a reflector or reflective tape.


Not cloth, but a plastic white table "cloth". Instead of spending money on painting a box, a $1 will do it.


----------



## din'e medicine (Aug 16, 2009)

Whoa...i think i might try the shower curtain next. It keeps good temperature and is highly reflective


----------



## Stun (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeh, and you could take a bath with your plants too!


----------



## din'e medicine (Aug 17, 2009)

Hmmm...?? Maybe when I flush her out.


----------



## Bauks (Aug 18, 2009)

Camping section Walmart Survival blanket (under $4) Great reflective material for a box. And make sure your careful when securing the fan to the cardboard with screws as over-tightening will cause the screws to become loose


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Aug 18, 2009)

lol.. Watch someone start selling "lightweight" ( cardboard ) "grow boxes" on EGAY ( err.. Ebay ) LMAO..

I can see the listing now..


*Custom "Lightweight" Growbox's!*
*THE CHEAPEST ON EBAY!!*








*2 EASY STEPS!! Simply Unfold and Tape Together !!*


*NO RESERVE!!*

*Starting bid - .99c*

*---------------------------------------*


*lol*


----------



## din'e medicine (Aug 18, 2009)

thats funny!! and thanks Bauks! I lightly screwed them and then taped it.


----------



## din'e medicine (Aug 19, 2009)

Here goes my unfinished project but is nearly done. Please..leave comments. I accidently blew out those cpu fans but when i went back to get another set, i found a better one for cheaper so i am gonna change it. I will try to fit 2-105watt CFL's in there and see how that goes with extreme caution taken. Its sturdy to mee...


----------



## din'e medicine (Aug 19, 2009)

So does anybody have any comments on my veg setup?


----------



## din'e medicine (Aug 20, 2009)

Heres goes my finished product today!! What you guys think? Two cpu fans and one 105 watt CFL inside two conjoined cardboard boxes. Is that enough for two plants to veg in?


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Aug 20, 2009)

looks kinda too tall and too skinny.. if ya know what I mean.. Usually you want more width than height ( space ) for vegging. Honestly, one box woulda prolly been just as good.


----------



## newb19547 (Aug 20, 2009)

looks pretty slick man, nice


----------



## din'e medicine (Aug 20, 2009)

Yea it is thin. and thanks Newb! I do have another box setup i will do. Its bigger too. Its 11 inches all sides and 3 feet tall. I only want stealth growing or something loe pro and fast. Not too big.


----------



## Cola.collector (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the great idea....I have a closet 7'H x 2.5'D x 8'W and right now I have 5 of 7 plants late in flowering inside. I needed to build a quick revegging box for temporary use after I harvested 2 early plants. 
I used your basic template and built this box in about 30 minutes. It's all white inside from turning 2 white boxes inside out, taping them together and using the handle holes to put a wood bar in - to hold the 2 CFL's.
Then I put a reflective vented ceiling on top, and 2 doors in the bottom. 1 for air intake, and 1 for the plants and watering. 
I fix PC's for a supplemental living, so I already had plenty of PC fans and power supplies laying around.

Thanks to all your posters, all who provided pics of theirs, and to you for making it easy to solve a pothead problem without spending a dime. 
( I also included a couple of pretty buds to show off from the closet I mentioned.....hope you don't mind. )


----------



## din'e medicine (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow! thats awesome! Im glad I can help you out. Im glad to be able to help anybody out. Thats why its good to share..


----------



## din'e medicine (Aug 29, 2009)

Gowing in plain ol mix and vegging with a 105 watt CFL, 5500k.


----------



## mr.magicbudz (Sep 5, 2009)

hey im thinking of doing sumwhat the same set up but im not sure how 2 insure i get good drainage and no mold in the soil any help???


----------



## din'e medicine (Sep 6, 2009)

mr.magicbudz said:


> hey im thinking of doing sumwhat the same set up but im not sure how 2 insure i get good drainage and no mold in the soil any help???


 Maybe if you mix some Perlite and peat moss to your soil or just Perl, peat and vermiculite together. Always flush out your soil now and then when needed and you dont want too much humidity. Your plant would need Fertilizer to keep it healthy and fresh clean water. So you need the right stuff. Its pretty easy when you get doing it.


----------



## mr.magicbudz (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks man, but i mean like with the soil, when i water it what kinda set up shld i do under the pots so the water doesnt ruin the box? i read high times but they only have had things about hydro lately and i dnt want my plants dieing wen i start


----------



## din'e medicine (Sep 6, 2009)

mr.magicbudz said:


> thanks man, but i mean like with the soil, when i water it what kinda set up shld i do under the pots so the water doesnt ruin the box? i read high times but they only have had things about hydro lately and i dnt want my plants dieing wen i start


 Get some saucer plates for your plant. Drip trays. The exact size for your pot. When you flush and drain, do it inside a bigger bucket. When I water, i do it inside a bigger drip tray.


----------



## mr.magicbudz (Sep 6, 2009)

will that insure me that there will be no mold? because im going for all organic, no chems


----------



## din'e medicine (Sep 6, 2009)

mr.magicbudz said:


> will that insure me that there will be no mold? because im going for all organic, no chems


 I dont really know. Im not that technical because ive never had that problem.


----------



## mr.magicbudz (Sep 6, 2009)

lol yeah thats undertandable im just wicked curious cause im so sick of smokin mid grade, i want some dank headies and i got some seeds


----------



## din'e medicine (Sep 7, 2009)

mr.magicbudz said:


> lol yeah thats undertandable im just wicked curious cause im so sick of smokin mid grade, i want some dank headies and i got some seeds


 Yea ive never had any problems with my setup. Check it out...https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/219157-cfl-grow-setup-banana-og-8.html


----------



## mr.magicbudz (Sep 7, 2009)

damnn i thought this was ur first grow?


----------



## ReggaeGanja (Sep 7, 2009)

snaplleishiouss


----------



## din'e medicine (Sep 7, 2009)

mr.magicbudz said:


> damnn i thought this was ur first grow?


 Ive been growing since 2000. My first grow was 12 plants and three budded outside. Bomb!! my avatar was my second best grow. And now the banana og is my third and the chem dog 91 is my fourth.


----------



## mr.magicbudz (Sep 7, 2009)

u did that with cfls tho?


----------



## din'e medicine (Sep 7, 2009)

mr.magicbudz said:


> u did that with cfls tho?


 Ive only vegged with CFls or 4ft flouros. But now i have a 150 hps.


----------



## mr.magicbudz (Sep 7, 2009)

dam i hope i can get thru flowering with the cfls =[


----------



## din'e medicine (Sep 8, 2009)

mr.magicbudz said:


> dam i hope i can get thru flowering with the cfls =[


 Maybe if you use like 8-42 watters.


----------



## mr.magicbudz (Sep 9, 2009)

yeah but i dont have alot of money to put twords this so im gunna give it a shot, its not like its in the open u no? its in a box with no leaks


----------



## mr.magicbudz (Sep 9, 2009)

where do u even buy a metal halide fixture for indoors?


----------



## din'e medicine (Sep 9, 2009)

mr.magicbudz said:


> where do u even buy a metal halide fixture for indoors?


 Two words..."Home Depot".


----------



## mr.magicbudz (Sep 10, 2009)

nah none of the home depots around here have em


----------



## din'e medicine (Sep 10, 2009)

mr.magicbudz said:


> nah none of the home depots around here have em


 They atleast got the bulbs. You can make a ballast or buy one from somewhere. Check out the outside lighting Isle at home depot. They should have it.


----------



## mr.magicbudz (Sep 12, 2009)

yeah i was thinking of making a ballast but i cant find anywhere that has a good way tod o it


----------



## Stgeneziz (Sep 12, 2009)

mr.magicbudz said:


> yeah i was thinking of making a ballast but i cant find anywhere that has a good way tod o it


you can definately get MH ballast at home depot! ask someone, say its for a fish tank or sumthin!!


----------



## redivider (Sep 12, 2009)

they sell flood/spotlights at home depot with metal halide bulbs, where I live it's close to the halogen lights, they should have them there too.... 100-150 watt though... none of that 400-600 watt shit....

online they have: 
 Lithonia Lighting
100W Metal Halide Flood  
Model OFL 100M 120 LP BZ M4 



it's 85 bucks and free shipping in the US.... it's a floodlight but i'm guessing you can get creative and set it up how you want it....


----------



## mr.magicbudz (Sep 12, 2009)

yeah but tht shit dnt plug into a socket? im not tryna rig it 2 work i dnt trust my wiring skills, but i made my box and planted the seeds without germinating them, both of them sprouted today, shld i keep the lights on 24 hours for a couple days or put them on 18-6 from the get go?


----------



## din'e medicine (Sep 14, 2009)

mr.magicbudz said:


> yeah but tht shit dnt plug into a socket? im not tryna rig it 2 work i dnt trust my wiring skills, but i made my box and planted the seeds without germinating them, both of them sprouted today, shld i keep the lights on 24 hours for a couple days or put them on 18-6 from the get go?


 I would keep the light close as possible and on 24/7. Just check out my new grow! 5000k 105 watt bulb in my cardboard box. 20 days old since it sprouted. Im doing the Low Stress Training. Got the training bra on, hoping for a female.


----------



## redivider (Sep 14, 2009)

it doesn't plug into a socket, but you can 'rig' a socket... go to the grow room design forum, there's plenty of electricians there that can help you... 

all you have to make sure is that you find the right extension cord.... cut off the female side, and twist wires together, seal it up with electrical tape..... viola! 

if I had the $$ i would've done that... but since I don't and i didn't want to deal with excess heat then i just use CFL's...

just take the pic of the lamp, and go into the elctricians thread and ask, how can this [pic of the lamp] be plugged into this [standard socket].... they'll answer....

good luck!!


----------



## din'e medicine (Sep 14, 2009)

redivider said:


> it doesn't plug into a socket, but you can 'rig' a socket... go to the grow room design forum, there's plenty of electricians there that can help you...
> 
> all you have to make sure is that you find the right extension cord.... cut off the female side, and twist wires together, seal it up with electrical tape..... viola!
> 
> ...


 Thats right!! How else you think we got where we are at today? This forum helped me out and it'll help you too. Just search and read. It takes time to get the right answer.


----------



## mr.magicbudz (Sep 15, 2009)

thanks man, but theres some weird shit goin on, my plants srpouted a couple days ago and one of them has 3 starter leaves?? ive NEVER seen this and i cldnt even find a pic of it on the internet


----------



## din'e medicine (Sep 15, 2009)

mr.magicbudz said:


> thanks man, but theres some weird shit goin on, my plants srpouted a couple days ago and one of them has 3 starter leaves?? ive NEVER seen this and i cldnt even find a pic of it on the internet


 dONT WORRY. AS LONG AS IT GROWS GREEN AND HAS NO DISCOLORFULCATION.


----------



## mr.magicbudz (Sep 15, 2009)

i hope so dude i hope it dunt turn out hermi or morphed


----------



## mr.magicbudz (Sep 15, 2009)

and i just got rid of 1 of my plants, the other sprout, i now have tht 3 leaved weird plant under 4 23w cfls ina box, it was growin decent with 2 now it has 4, u think ill b good? i really appreciate the help


----------



## din'e medicine (Sep 21, 2009)

*25 days vegging. Low Stress Training or Bending technique.*


----------



## mr.magicbudz (Sep 22, 2009)

shes lookin nice man


----------



## svchop889 (Sep 22, 2009)

mr.magicbudz said:


> and i just got rid of 1 of my plants, the other sprout, i now have tht 3 leaved weird plant under 4 23w cfls ina box, it was growin decent with 2 now it has 4, u think ill b good? i really appreciate the help


it had two cotyledons on one side right? ihad one come up like that it was fine grew normal after that...might be an advantage


----------



## din'e medicine (Sep 23, 2009)

mr.magicbudz said:


> shes lookin nice man


 yea thanks. Im trying not to fuck this up.


----------



## mr.magicbudz (Sep 23, 2009)

lol me either its my first grow and im pumped to see how she does 12/12 from seed with 4-23W soft whites


----------



## DLC420 (Sep 23, 2009)

hey man, great grow box you got going there, cardboard boxes are a good startup box but im still questioning your 2 CPU fans you have in there, cause CPU fans ive heard nothing but bad stuff about how well they cool, and if i was you, iwouldnt go with white walls id put some mylar in there  but thats just me


----------



## DLC420 (Sep 23, 2009)

oh and you can get the mylar at walmart, just buy a couple of those emergency blankets, go to the outdoors section of the store and ask them for the blankets and they'll point you in the right place, they're cheap and made of 100% mylar  and only cost like 3 bucks for a big ass sheet of it  instead of paying like 50 bucks for a 20ft roll of it like other places have, when just one blanket is normally all you need  good luck on your grow man


----------



## din'e medicine (Sep 24, 2009)

DLC420 said:


> oh and you can get the mylar at walmart, just buy a couple of those emergency blankets, go to the outdoors section of the store and ask them for the blankets and they'll point you in the right place, they're cheap and made of 100% mylar  and only cost like 3 bucks for a big ass sheet of it  instead of paying like 50 bucks for a 20ft roll of it like other places have, when just one blanket is normally all you need  good luck on your grow man


 Or i can go to the ghetto thrift stor or the 99, and get cheap wrapping paper, thats just like mylar and also thin.


----------



## din'e medicine (Sep 24, 2009)

DLC420 said:


> hey man, great grow box you got going there, cardboard boxes are a good startup box but im still questioning your 2 CPU fans you have in there, cause CPU fans ive heard nothing but bad stuff about how well they cool, and if i was you, iwouldnt go with white walls id put some mylar in there  but thats just me


 Look at the pic. Runnin 24/7 for 30 days now. Thats all you need. I cant even hear my fans or light, just my plant stinkin smell and blowing in the wind.


----------



## mr.magicbudz (Sep 29, 2009)

havent been on in a while i was lookin forward to seein some new pics on ur thread lol. hope shes still lookin nice, and im trying an experiment with 50/50 peat/perlite u think itll work or am i wastin time?


----------



## din'e medicine (Sep 29, 2009)

mr.magicbudz said:


> havent been on in a while i was lookin forward to seein some new pics on ur thread lol. hope shes still lookin nice, and im trying an experiment with 50/50 peat/perlite u think itll work or am i wastin time?


 thats good for clones and seedlings. I dont know about growing the whole thing. Add some vermiculite and your good! Check out my pics...https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/232163-chem-dog-91-a.html


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Oct 1, 2009)

hey fellow men i stumbled on this grow by accident been all over u-tube and everywhere else trying to find a thread with cardboard grow boxes i think your grow and your set up is great and dont ever get discouraged thats one hell of a grow so far hey we should start a club thread for low cost cardboard grow boxes.. mine are just underway i had to besure every thing was just rights with heat/air/ventilation/and all so now im set one thing i would tell everyone here is to go to a moving supply store u-haul etc. get the grand wardrobe box for 9.00$ 2x2x4 and very little taping and air tight you dont haVE to cut the box at all there made for this lol im using a 4pot dwc and ill have room to go from seed to harvest with my short indica strains im groing... this is trully fun and as always stay safe guys..peace pot prosperity..peace pot prosperity


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Oct 1, 2009)

din'e medicine said:


> Look at the pic. Runnin 24/7 for 30 days now. Thats all you need. I cant even hear my fans or light, just my plant stinkin smell and blowing in the wind.


hows it going my man i love the thread ive thought about this 24/7 thing very hard and i need you to give me some advice since ill be setting my babies into flowerring a lil early and doing the lst on them for hieght purposes would it be better for me to go 24/7 until 12/12 takes over..seems to me i would get good growth minus height in the veg stages what do you think? thanx for your ear....peace pot prosperity


----------



## din'e medicine (Oct 1, 2009)

stinkbudd1 said:


> hows it going my man i love the thread ive thought about this 24/7 thing very hard and i need you to give me some advice since ill be setting my babies into flowerring a lil early and doing the lst on them for hieght purposes would it be better for me to go 24/7 until 12/12 takes over..seems to me i would get good growth minus height in the veg stages what do you think? thanx for your ear....peace pot prosperity


 Well, my grow is from 24/7. Right now im actually flowering them 12/12 now inside a brand new box setup. Check it out!! This is my new strain....
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/232163-chem-dog-91-a.html


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Oct 2, 2009)

AYE PEEPZ!!! just got an account been reading on thus website ever since i started grown but yea! im doin the same thing now too tho with da box idea. a wardrobe box from u~haul, its really thick so i thot it would do good on heat right then i thot i was ok cuz i saw ur guys biznezz then it came to me i was plannin on using hps a 150 watt to b xact! but i got a decent powered 10" fan in one side of the bottom with the exhaust on top of the other side to flow out hopefully to keep heat down, witch it did i ran it fer a few hours and it stayed at 80.2 degrees...no babies yet, wait fer the two C'z.... card and clones ! hahha but yea do u think a 24/7 with hps in it would b too much even tho it stays pretty koool??? thanx!


----------



## din'e medicine (Oct 2, 2009)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> AYE PEEPZ!!! just got an account been reading on thus website ever since i started grown but yea! im doin the same thing now too tho with da box idea. a wardrobe box from u~haul, its really thick so i thot it would do good on heat right then i thot i was ok cuz i saw ur guys biznezz then it came to me i was plannin on using hps a 150 watt to b xact! but i got a decent powered 10" fan in one side of the bottom with the exhaust on top of the other side to flow out hopefully to keep heat down, witch it did i ran it fer a few hours and it stayed at 80.2 degrees...no babies yet, wait fer the two C'z.... card and clones ! hahha but yea do u think a 24/7 with hps in it would b too much even tho it stays pretty koool??? thanx!


 I wouldn't trust an hps inside there yet because cardboard does become very dry and heat build with the metal touching whatevers aorund will burn up. I'd stick with CFL's first. Thats a risk you'll have to take. My CFL box is around 70.


----------



## din'e medicine (Oct 2, 2009)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> AYE PEEPZ!!! just got an account been reading on thus website ever since i started grown but yea! im doin the same thing now too tho with da box idea. a wardrobe box from u~haul, its really thick so i thot it would do good on heat right then i thot i was ok cuz i saw ur guys biznezz then it came to me i was plannin on using hps a 150 watt to b xact! but i got a decent powered 10" fan in one side of the bottom with the exhaust on top of the other side to flow out hopefully to keep heat down, witch it did i ran it fer a few hours and it stayed at 80.2 degrees...no babies yet, wait fer the two C'z.... card and clones ! hahha but yea do u think a 24/7 with hps in it would b too much even tho it stays pretty koool??? thanx!


 But if its a plywood box, you should be fine as long as you stay below 85 degrees.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Oct 2, 2009)

thats wat i was thinkin heres sum piks i took..
.





.





.





.





yep thats wat it looks like the metal isnt touching but i still dont kno but i got a 4 foot florescent too tho but i was tryn to use the hps but stealthy tho


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Oct 2, 2009)

wait can u even c the pics???


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Oct 2, 2009)

cant see the pics yet but got your post and welcome to the cardboard house lol yeah id go with what my man said also for now just use your set up with the cfls as im doing good set up less heat or stress im running 6x 42watt 2700k and 4x26watt 6500k for floweringand that should be more than enough about 250watts equivilant plus the lumens at about 23,000 may add 1 or 2 more deep into flowering but anyway the main thing as i say is to stay safe..peace pot prosperity


----------



## din'e medicine (Oct 3, 2009)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> thats wat i was thinkin heres sum piks i took..
> .
> 
> 
> ...


 cANT SEE SHIT...


----------



## nellyatcha (Oct 3, 2009)

aint any pics up yo


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Oct 4, 2009)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=viewImage&friendID=166390317&albumID=1773777&imageID=33109313


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Oct 4, 2009)

yea this fkin sux i cant get these pics to go on my profile or get them to post on the forum too! wat the hell can sum 1 help me the hell out! it says i cant upload em cuz uf a security code wasnt sum shit?? and wen i put em on here they come up as a box with an x!??!?!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Oct 4, 2009)

damn i really wish i could get these piks up but i cant figure this shit out...but yea its in a wardrobe box from u-haul, so its got a bar throo the top middle that i hung the light from and its only a 150 watt plus i got a bigg ass 12" fan wire tied to one side with 4- 5"x4" exhuast out the top sides. im running it fer a while to see wat happens ill be here allday to watch it so wish me luck! youll kno it didnt werk if u dont hear from me


----------



## Jaiixd (Oct 4, 2009)

i wouldnt go for cardboard personally lol...several things can happen...they arent sturdy..if they get wet the collapse..too hot they catch fire..and they look obvious haha..why not a computer ?


----------



## din'e medicine (Oct 4, 2009)

Jaiixd said:


> i wouldnt go for cardboard personally lol...several things can happen...they arent sturdy..if they get wet the collapse..too hot they catch fire..and they look obvious haha..why not a computer ?


 THOSE ARE ALL TRUE, BUT IT DEPENDS ON THE GROWER. hOW RESPONSIBLE THEY ARE. i GOT TWO CARDBOARD GROW BOXES AND THERE STILL GOOD. oNE FOR VEG AND ONE FOR FLOWERING. tHE PIC WITH THE TENT IS DA DAY I PUT THE CHEM INTO A BIGGER FLOWERING TENT. THYE BOXES STAYED BELOW 75 DEGREES.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Oct 5, 2009)

din'e medicine said:


> THOSE ARE ALL TRUE, BUT IT DEPENDS ON THE GROWER. hOW RESPONSIBLE THEY ARE. i GOT TWO CARDBOARD GROW BOXES AND THERE STILL GOOD. oNE FOR VEG AND ONE FOR FLOWERING. tHE PIC WITH THE TENT IS DA DAY I PUT THE CHEM INTO A BIGGER FLOWERING TENT. THYE BOXES STAYED BELOW 75 DEGREES.


 
yea thats wat i was thinkin! it never went over 74.7!i was really impressed considering i was usein my closet my last grow and i couldnt get it under 80. if u lined the box with reflective material wouldnt that help with the fire risk an good amount too? right? i really wanna c this werk, and fer a long tyme too! ********any advice will help!!!!!!!!!!!*********


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Oct 5, 2009)

Jaiixd said:


> i wouldnt go for cardboard personally lol...several things can happen...they arent sturdy..if they get wet the collapse..too hot they catch fire..and they look obvious haha..why not a computer ?


 
not sturdy??!!?man i weight 130 and i hung from the bar that runs throo the middle....and any thing with as much electricity as floescent or hps light bulbs u wanna b careful about water around it, go look at one of these boxes at u_haul it was like 30 bucks! triple layered walls on it, i dunno!


----------



## din'e medicine (Oct 5, 2009)

fuzzybudz said:


> yea thats wat i was thinkin! It never went over 74.7!i was really impressed considering i was usein my closet and i couldnt get it under 80. If u lined the box with reflective material wouldnt that help with the fire risk an good amount too? Right? I really wanna c this werk, and fer a long tyme too! ********any advice will help!!!!!!!!!!!*********


 only if the reflective material is touching the main source of heat it might catch fire.


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Oct 5, 2009)

420OldSchoolDJ420 said:


> lol.. Watch someone start selling "lightweight" ( cardboard ) "grow boxes" on EGAY ( err.. Ebay ) LMAO..
> 
> I can see the listing now..
> 
> ...


come on this shyte was funny lmao


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Oct 5, 2009)

420OldSchoolDJ420 said:


> come on this shyte was funny lmao


 

I laughed! haha cuz i didnt read wat u wrote, i thought it was a real add hahhaha


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Oct 5, 2009)

din'e medicine said:


> only if the reflective material is touching the main source of heat it might catch fire.


ok soo i put 4 cfl's in the box too and i got 2 timers so wat i was thinkin is mayb run them (hps/cfl's) 6/6-6/6 a day or 12/12 a day? but i was worried about the wear and tear on the hps tho?? but it looks dope tho!! hahaa. oh and none of the lights touch the card board or nuthin the hps is hung from the top and the cfl's r held by these chrome bathroom ficture type things about 4-5 inches long, theyr in a j shape tho so they fit really nice


----------



## onegunz (Oct 6, 2009)

i have been growing in these for some time and they dont catch fire......


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 6, 2009)

nice job... cardboard boxes work well to grow in. 

check out mine... grand wardrobe box from uhaul, $12.... https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/124618-cfl-cardboard-box-mini-grow.html


----------



## din'e medicine (Oct 7, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> nice job... cardboard boxes work well to grow in.
> 
> check out mine... grand wardrobe box from uhaul, $12.... https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/124618-cfl-cardboard-box-mini-grow.html


 CHECK OUT MY NEXT GROW FOR THE CARBOARD BOX...CLONES!!...https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/232163-chem-dog-91-a.html


----------



## ireaddd (Dec 26, 2009)

I just started a micro stealth pampers box/ shoeboxgonna make it work with the ghettoset but i'd like to ask,where'd you buy brand new fans from locally? and how much were they?


----------



## redivider (Dec 26, 2009)

onegunz said:


> i have been growing in these for some time and they dont catch fire......


i saw some plants streeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetching for the light.... move em closer!!!


----------

